# hunting games



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

*how many of you play hunting games on the pc or a gamesystem?*​
yes1869.23%no830.77%


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

just wondering how many ppl play the hunting games that are out???? please only do the poll if you have not done it since i am running it on here and also DHC.....PLZ JUST DO THE POLL ON ONLY 1 WEB SITE...trying to get some accurate info.


----------



## Annie (Sep 25, 2005)

last hunting game I played was "Duck Hunter" on the old Nintendo systems, and the last fishing game was one on XBox not too long ago!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Duck hunting game (not the old nintendo version) on foiles migrators website. Some Big Game/ Deer and Bassin' on PS2.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I have always loved Deer Hunter 3 for PC, but it takes too much memory. I play big game hunter on PS2!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I play deerhunter 2005 its and awsome game i have a hard tim findin bird hunting gammes around here.


----------

